
Could Russia Cut American Submarine Telecom Cables and Internet - evo_9
http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2015/10/26/451992422/what-would-it-take-to-cut-u-s-data-cables-and-halt-internet-access
======
jmnicolas
Let me see, Russia have nuclear weapons, its army is in the top 5 of the
conventional forces and "American military and intelligence officials" worry
about internet cables "in times of tension or conflict" ?

What is this, scare mongering addressed at geeks ?

The western propaganda became so ridiculous, it's no wonder the Russian one
wins every time.

